# Correlation btwn DPO BFP and Miscarriage?



## Ed_are2live

I have searched online and I am unable to find anything. Does anyone know if there is a correlation Btwn when someone gets a BFP (example 10 dpo or 18dpo) and miscarriage? 

I ask, because last time I found out I was pregnant at 17 dpo (prior tests negative) and I miscarried at 8 weeks. This time i am 16dpo and I just got a light positive (will be testing again in AM to be sure) and I am a little nervous. 
Anyone have any idea?
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Claire788

Thats a difficult one! I've had 2 MC's and for me, the later the BFP, the higher chance of MC - however I've only had one successful birth and I had a BPF at 10DPO for that one (so hardly a good survey lol)- That said - I only have a 10day LP.... so its literally shit or bust if I don't implant on day 8/9. I think if it implants on day 10, there isn't enough progesterone (for me!!) to keep it going (thats my thoughts!) my 2 MCs i had BFP on day 14..

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Ed_are2live

Thanks for the input Claire. I'm trying not to think that this might end in MC, especially since my cramps feel so much like AF.


----------



## londongirl

From my understanding, there is more chance of MC according to how late ov happens, cos it means the egg is getting older. 

I've never ever heard of MC being related to day you get BFP. Unless it's a chemical, if it attaches in the first few days, I don't see how that would make any difference. 

I hope it's great news for you :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Strange cause I KNOW I conceived the latest May 4 2013 and I tested May 12 - and felt not much. Took a test 24 and + still feeling not to much. This one I was watching ALOT more carefully ad testing daily(yes starting from like 2dpo...it was either 1st or 4th sperm. I Oed from OPK on 5th. Faintest of faint line 9dpo. Had I not had signs I probably would have said evap or something. 10dpo is was OBVIOUS on FRER and CB digi said 1-2(They were not available in May as I am in US)

This time around I had strong boob pain and many other signs including feeling implantation and IB about 6DPO


----------



## LucyLake

Faint line at dpo 9 is a very good sign. I had a very faint line that day dpo 9 and then waited on purpose so as not to get disappointed until dpo 14 for my BFP. I already had good symptoms at dpo 7 though since it's twins and I was also temping (chart in my siggy), so I was seeing my temps stay up there. Always a good idea to temp because more than anything if suggests a MC when you go below coverline.

My MC baby was a dpo 16 BFP ...however I just never thought to test before as it was a huuuuge surprise because I had taken the morning after pill within 12 hours :cry: I had very sore boobs and that was it...for me personally over the top sore boobs was a sign of AF coming because in my twin pregnancy and my successful singleton, boobs stayed flat. 

Huge hugs, I know you'll be ok <3 cramps at this stage are so normal. In fact, cramps and a small brown spot sent me to the ER at 6+0 where we found it was twins!!


----------



## Starry Night

I have always gotten early bfps so I'm not so sure about a correlation. The one pregnancy I lost I didn't test until I was late so I can't say for sure either way. And I usually don't test multiple times but with my last loss I tested early and got a faint line but it took a long time for the line to get dark (I think I tested 2 more times). That baby died around 6 to 7 weeks.

I do have long cycles and normally ovulate day 26. I have lost 3 of 5 pregnancies so far and had loads of issues with my son's pregnancy including the loss of a fraternal twin. So I think I'm a fairly good study of later ovulation increasing the risk of miscarriage. But I also show it's not impossible to keep a pregnancy with late ovulation either. If I do end up losing this pregnancy I am now far enough along it won't be due to egg quality.


----------



## dairymomma

With nearly all of my pregnancies, I haven't gotten a bfp until AF is either due or missing but there hasn't been any correlation for me. I've had bfps on the day AF is due and still miscarried. I've had a bfp at 13dpo (1-2 days before AF was due) and had a 2nd tri loss. With DS, I got a negative blood test on CD28 (of a 22-32 day cycle) but no AF showed so I tested at 6 weeks and got a BFP. DS turned 4 a few weeks ago. With this baby I got my earliest bfp ever at 12dpo so in my opinion, anything is possible. (We've tested my hCG levels with every pregnancy and we know conclusively that my hCG rises slower initially hence my delay in getting bfps.)


----------



## confuzion

I've gotten a BFP on 11 DPO with my first pregnancy, and relatively dark BFP at 10 DPO with my second pregnancy.

Both ended in miscarriage.

I don't think there's a correlation.


----------



## Ed_are2live

Interesting to hear everyone's experience. This makes me feel better. 
Incidentally, I started spotting Sunday, had a scan Monday and discovered I have a sub chorionic hemorrhage causing the spotting. And some how I'm a week behind at 5 weeks, so no HB but a nice round yok sac. Guessing my levels are slow starters as well.


----------

